# question on 50/50 shirts (polyester/cotton)



## curtislee23 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm trying to find out the name of the additive garment factories put into there dye in order for 50/50 (poly/cotton) shirts to be discharged properly without discoloration. Any comments on the topic would be great thanks.


----------

